# Traffic Statistiken Frage



## Ulux (8. Mai 2009)

Hi

Wo finde ich bei ISPconfig 3 die Traffic Statistiken? Also für gesamten Server und für einzelne webs - finde es leider irgendwie nicht... 

danke


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2009)

ISPConfig 3 hat noch keine Traffic Statistiken.


----------

